
Ian's Shoelace Site - qqii
https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/index.htm
======
agnokapathetic
I really miss the old internet where people would have personal sites
dedicated to their passions.

~~~
paulnpace
There is a search engine for that:

[https://wiby.me/](https://wiby.me/)

